# eberspacher heaters



## 109293

Hi Folks
I wondered if anyone had suffered a similar heater failure to us.
We have an airtronic D4, over £1000 new - it blew up in France, smoke and a vile smell - luckily it didnt develop any further, plus the lights were on and we were awake. Its only 2 1/2 years old. It appears the black box melted and the fan failed at the same time. Repair £600!!!!
Is this unusual? looking around at various forums etc it does seem so. Input very welcome. 
Cheers
farbalder


----------



## 93309

Hello farbalder we have the same D4 heater we also bought new back in 2003 We cannot praise them enough. i have never heard of this problem also my brother inlaw is a HGV owner driver and also has not heard of this problem hope fully a oneoff was any of the outlet vents blocked or the inlet vent restricted in any way so as to over heat. Did the guys that repaired it give any reasons as to what was the cause.
Thankfully it didnt do any more serious damage.
Regards
veralin


----------



## TR5

Hi Farbalder

Not over-familiar with model numbers, but is that a diesel heater with the combitronic control panel?

We have an Autocruise with a manufacturer fitted eberspacher heater which has problems. Initially it would not operate when the 12v supply was around 12.3v, even though the manual suggests the minimum voltage to operate is 10.5v
After a long fight with the dealer, and involvement from eberspacher (who stated - if an Autocruise over 1 year old, the wiring is probably insufficient causing voltage drop to the glowplug)- it was found that the wiring was 4mm, and should have been a minimum 6mm.
The dealer, after eberspacher report - fitted 10mm supply.
Now the heater has problems when running in auto mode (diesel and/or electric operation) where the fan cuts out while unit is firing.

We are awaiting a new ECU to be fitted - which hopefully is the cause.

If fan failure occurs, AND the unit - either on diesel or electric remains on, then I am not surprised it overheated.

Michael.


----------



## 91289

Have had a D4 stop working and need a service which cost £150 but not a failure as you describe - unlucky I'd say.


----------



## Don_Madge

We've dad the Eberspacher D2 Airtronic for four and a half years. 

No problems, very easy to control, no battery drain (two 100AMP) don't find it all that noisy and it's never been serviced. 

It gets a lot of use in the winter, maybe it's like a lot of motorhomes not used enough. I run it about once a fortnight throughout the year. Use it or loose it I think the saying is. 

The following came from Novembers MMM

TRUMA & EBERSPACHER JOIN FORCES

Leading motorhome heating system supplier Truma, has teamed up with diesel
heater specialist Eberspacher to create the Truma Combi Diesel.

The new system which will be launched this year, which will be able to use
both diesel from the vehicle's engine and mains to generate heat."

Although diesel is more expensive than gas it's more readily available so it
will be good news for those who use their vans in the winter who don't have
refillable gas bottles.

Don


----------



## 109293

Thanks to everybody, we were delighted with the eberspacher, so a shame really, now it is repaired I shall run it on a regular basis as this seems a common comment. As to the vents - well there are plenty of them and of course there are safety circuits to deal with this ( I think!)
The engineers who replaced the parts in Plymouth had never seen the like - so it really looks like a one off. I think I'm in for a long battle to get
the parts paid for! Any other input very welcome. The other recommendation from the engineer was to spray the heater itself with
waxoyl to prevent corrosion. What an excellent forum, I shall be signing up shortly.
Cheers
Farbalder


----------



## Don_Madge

farbalder said:


> Thanks to everybody, we were delighted with the eberspacher, so a shame really, now it is repaired I shall run it on a regular basis as this seems a common comment. As to the vents - well there are plenty of them and of course there are safety circuits to deal with this ( I think!)
> The engineers who replaced the parts in Plymouth had never seen the like - so it really looks like a one off. I think I'm in for a long battle to get
> the parts paid for! Any other input very welcome. The other recommendation from the engineer was to spray the heater itself with
> waxoyl to prevent corrosion. What an excellent forum, I shall be signing up shortly.
> Cheers
> Farbalder


Hi,

I'm wondering where your heater is locate if it needs spraying with waxoyl. Mine is located under my bench seat directly behind the driver. I had a cage made to cover the heater so there's a space around it when the van is packed.

I realise you have the D4 so it might need an external location.

Regards

Don


----------



## 109293

Hi Don
It's under the floor but exposed. I thought this was normal as we bought the van new. Inside would obviously be better.
Cheers 
Farbalder


----------



## Don_Madge

farbalder said:


> Hi Don
> It's under the floor but exposed. I thought this was normal as we bought the van new. Inside would obviously be better.
> Cheers
> Farbalder


Hi Farbalder,

My D2 does not have a hot water system. It might be a requirement that the D4 must be fitted externally.

Maybe somebody can enlighten us.

Regards

Don


----------



## DABurleigh

Here's my Eberspacher Hydronic 5 mounted externally. Driving in the floods and snow to Shepton last week I can guarantee it was underwater  It's worked fine for nearly 3 years since I moved the jubilee clip to the pipe's "shoulder" to stop the coolant leak! 










The Airtronic D4 says "All the components that go to make a full installation are purpose designed to work together reliably and withstand a tough environment", so mounted externally is fine.

Dave


----------



## TR5

I would have thought the diesel heater had to be mounted externally, otherwise the exhaust would have to go through the floor or side of the van!

One interesting point, and probably missed by most, is that the manual says it is NOT suitable for running on BioDiesel - so beware when you fill up your fuel tank!.

Michael


----------



## Don_Madge

TR5 said:


> I would have thought the diesel heater had to be mounted externally, otherwise the exhaust would have to go through the floor or side of the van!
> 
> One interesting point, and probably missed by most, is that the manual says it is NOT suitable for running on BioDiesel - so beware when you fill up your fuel tank!.
> 
> Michael


Hi Michael,

My D2's exhaust goes through the floor, it's not a problem if the job is done properly.

Don


----------



## 93309

Well done Don you got there before me this is from the eberspacher D4 fitting instruction:
Installation Procedures
Heater Location
Depending on the type of vehicle, the best location for mounting
the heater will vary. Typically, air heaters are mounted
inside tool or luggage compartments. However, the heater may
be mounted anywhere inside the vehicle provided you adhere
to the following conditions:
• Combustion air intake, exhaust and fuel inlet must be
located outside of the vehicle.
• Heater must be mounted on flat horizontal surface
providing an air tight seal between heater and vehicle.
• Do not mount the heater outside the vehicle, unless care is
taken to protect the heater from the weather. When selecting
the location, consider the following:
• Combustion air and exhaust connections.
• Ducting.
• Fuel line connections.
• Electrical connections.
Heater Mounting
A mounting plate and hardware are provided with the truck
heater kit.
• Choose heater location.
• Using template provided, drill and cut center hole. Cut (1)
four and one half inch (4 1/2”) diameter hole or one rectangular
hole four (4”) by five (5”) inches to accommodate
mounting plate and seal. Secure mounting plate to vehicle
floor with “Tek” screws provided.
• Use Heater flange as a template if not using mounting plate
and seal
• Mount heater on mounting plate with nuts and spring
washers provided.
• For ease of installation make the exhaust, combustion air
intake and fuel connections at base of heater before mounting
the heater into the vehicle. See following pages for
instructions and restrictions on exhaust, combustion and fuel
hook-ups.
Wiring harness connection, right or left
Wiring harness can be converted to the opposite side of the
heater if it makes the installation more practical. To do this you


must remove the AIRTRONIC cover and then the control unit.
On the control unit (underneath) is a semicircular clip protecting
the harness. This must be removed. The harness should be
moved to the other side of the control unit then reassembled.
The grommet on the heater casing (side) must also be taken
out and secured into the opposite lower side of heater casing.
Note: Tighten screws sufficiently to ensure positive seal
between mounting plate and mounting surface.
Do not over tighten.


----------



## 109725

*d2 heaters*

I have had the Airtronics D2 installed in my boat for about 1year. The other night it stopped working and won't quite finish the startup cycle plus it is smoking alot from the exhaust. I don't seem to find any information on any website that will help me with this problem.

Has anyone else experienced this at all


----------



## Zebedee

DABurleigh said:


> It's worked fine for nearly 3 years since I moved the jubilee clip to the pipe's "shoulder" to stop the coolant leak!
> Dave


Don't want to worry you Dave, but if the coolant is pink I'd say you have _*nearly *_stopped the leak.

Regards


----------



## bazzal

ladyliberty,
When your system stopped working were you running the power from the battery or did you have the engine working, if you were on battery try starting the engine so that the battery is getting charged and try it again, this was a problem that I found that if the battery showed 12.3 it would not complete the fire up and pump out the vaporised diesel from the exhaust but start the engine and fire it up and it works ok, which means the battery is to low to run it.
Baz..................... :?


----------



## DABurleigh

Dave(Zeb),

The picture was taken once I had traced the leak but before I did anything about it. It was about -9 C at the time so a quick flash then back into the warm to think about it 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

DABurleigh said:


> Dave(Zeb),
> 
> The picture was taken once I had traced the leak but before I did anything about it. It was about -9 C at the time so a quick flash then back into the warm to think about it
> 
> Dave


Flashing at -9 C Dave :!: 8O 8O

Truly a man among men! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 109725

bazzal said:


> ladyliberty,
> When your system stopped working were you running the power from the battery or did you have the engine working, if you were on battery try starting the engine so that the battery is getting charged and try it again, this was a problem that I found that if the battery showed 12.3 it would not complete the fire up and pump out the vaporised diesel from the exhaust but start the engine and fire it up and it works ok, which means the battery is to low to run it.
> Baz..................... :?


 :roll:

Thanks Baz for the information. But I think it's another problem as I'm not running off of battery, I'm using shore power, 30amps which is enough to power the whole 40' boat efficiently.

I think it might have somthing to do with too much carb build up. At least that seems to be what I've read so far. I have to take the pin thing out and the pin thing screen and use the air compressure to blow the carb buildup off.

I think the reason it won't continue the start up process is because it's dirty and goes into shut off mode.

I'm just not sure exactly how to take the thing apart or if I really want to go into that cold engine room and figure it out. I might be easier if I had installed it but my ex did and now I'm stuck trying to do it myself. As this is my fulltime residence.

Got any thoughts on my idea??

ladyliberty


----------



## chrisgreen

LADYLIBERTY

sounds like a voltage drop to me,or air getting into the diesel feed pipe?
i have a d2 and will say find them reliable.

cheers chris


----------



## 109725

chrisgreen said:


> LADYLIBERTY
> 
> sounds like a voltage drop to me,or air getting into the diesel feed pipe?
> i have a d2 and will say find them reliable.
> 
> cheers chris


Yeah I could see the voltage thing happening as it is a boat and all. I'll have to check that out on the weekend and look at where the feed pipe is. I've enjoyed the continued heat the d2 offers and the low cost to run it. Consistering what it cost it's done a good job up till now. Thanks again for the info.
LadyLiberty


----------



## TR5

Original post:

_Not over-familiar with model numbers, but is that a diesel heater with the combitronic control panel?

We have an Autocruise with a manufacturer fitted eberspacher heater which has problems. Initially it would not operate when the 12v supply was around 12.3v, even though the manual suggests the minimum voltage to operate is 10.5v 
After a long fight with the dealer, and involvement from eberspacher (who stated - if an Autocruise over 1 year old, the wiring is probably insufficient causing voltage drop to the glowplug)- it was found that the wiring was 4mm, and should have been a minimum 6mm. 
The dealer, after eberspacher report - fitted 10mm supply. 
Now the heater has problems when running in auto mode (diesel and/or electric operation) where the fan cuts out while unit is firing.

We are awaiting a new ECU to be fitted - which hopefully is the cause.

If fan failure occurs, AND the unit - either on diesel or electric remains on, then I am not surprised it overheated. _

Just to keep you updated, and I'm getting rather fed up now!!!

After a lot of pressurising, we eventually got a new ECU fitted - a later type that changed some of the format of the combitronic panel -

Anyway, this cured the previous problems, or rather transferred them to another situation.

1. We now have no hot water on the diesel setting, unless the habitation heating is on as well.

2. The fan cuts in and out on electric mains heating, if it has been on diesel heating immediately prior.

3. The fan "screams" on start-up.

It now transpires that the new ECU is faulty, and yet another is to be ordered, BUT.....
....it has to come from Eberspacher, Germany, and their factory has burnt down!

No, I did not believe this either - I thought it was a fairytale, but I checked with Eberspacher UK, and unfortunately it is correct.
Also, Eberspacher has no lead time for parts....

Not all to do with the heating/hot water I admit, but I have waited since last June, when I purchased the motorhome, for it to actually fully function. It has now been returned in excess of 8 times!

As this is my first time around as a motohome owner, I'm beginning to wonder if I have done the right thing!!!!


----------



## 109293

I have finally achieved some sort of solution, which might or might not cheer you up if you read this. Having had the repair done, I finally
received a cheque for £400, notionally shared between dealer and eberspacher. This after several letters and the final threat of sorting out an equitable solution in the small claims court. Just relax and go through the routine. plenty of advice on line.
Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## TR5

Hi Farbalder,

Glad you got somewhere with the costs being covered.

My MH was returned constantly to Marquis, some £100 of diesel out of pocket, and loss of 54 days use - so far they have offered a miserly £50 compensation - so my saga for recompense is still ongoing.

However, after the intervention of Eberspacher, the unit is now working correctly. The faults:- 1) the wiring to the glow plug was far too small, and, 2) the fan unit/ heater matrix was (wrongly) installed in such a way that the air inlet was almost totally blocked by the water expansion tank, causing the fan to keep cutting out (on overheat).

I am sure if the overheat protection had not been working correctly, we would have probably suffered the same consequences as yourself! 

All the faults with the unit were due to poor installation during manufacture of the MH (Autocruise), but my line has to be to persue the dealer!!


----------



## 109293

TR5 said:


> Hi Farbalder,
> 
> Glad you got somewhere with the costs being covered.
> 
> My MH was returned constantly to Marquis, some £100 of diesel out of pocket, and loss of 54 days use - so far they have offered a miserly £50 compensation - so my saga for recompense is still ongoing.
> 
> However, after the intervention of Eberspacher, the unit is now working correctly. The faults:- 1) the wiring to the glow plug was far too small, and, 2) the fan unit/ heater matrix was (wrongly) installed in such a way that the air inlet was almost totally blocked by the water expansion tank, causing the fan to keep cutting out (on overheat).
> 
> I am sure if the overheat protection had not been working correctly, we would have probably suffered the same consequences as yourself!
> 
> All the faults with the unit were due to poor installation during manufacture of the MH (Autocruise), but my line has to be to persue the dealer!!


Hi TR5
It wouldbe interesting to know if my wiring is ok - I assume that the 
aces in Plymouth who repaired it would have checked that....!
It is so disappointing when something as good as the eberspacher fails,especially when you really need it. Follow that with poor response and it's doubly disappointing. Good practice would be to respond and 
fix as quick as possible, such a difference when this happens, and far better for everyone! Good luck - 
cheers
farbalder


----------



## TR5

Hi Farbalder,

Eberspacher spec states that the glow plug needs a minimum of 6mm cable supply to avoid voltage drop, and depending on the length of cable, may need more.
Mine now has 10mm, and a voltage drop of 0.2v - it was over 2v and had been installed by Autocruise with just 4mm cable.

Eberspacher, when asked to intervene (by me) stated in an email that Autocruise undersizes cables to their heaters on vehicles made before xx date, causing this problem.

It was only after I got Eberspacher involved, that the dealer even accepted that there was a fault, let alone set about to rectify it.

The whole heating/fan matrix was also wrongly installed, as explained earlier.

My complaint is that the dealer tried to fob me off for 9 months, 54 days without the motorhome and 500 miles in fuel, telling me there was nothing wrong (against my better judgement), when there were several things wrong, and although has now been proved so and put right, do not want to compensate me for their incompetance.

And just in case anyone want's to know, it is MARQUIS.


----------



## ingram

TR5 said:


> Eberspacher, when asked to intervene (by me) stated in an email that Autocruise undersizes cables to their heaters on vehicles made before xx date, causing this problem.


I am very interested to know what that date is please.

Harvey


----------



## TR5

Ingram,

PM'd you.


----------

